# New Here



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Everyone, I'm new to the board. I wanted to find a place to introduce myself and I thought this was probably one of the best areas. I'm 26 years old and my boyfriend (whom is the one with the IBS) is 29. He was diagnosed a year ago, but he's been having major problems with his stomach for at least 2 years. I know that doesn't seem like a very long time to some of you but it seems like a life time to us. Since this has started, he has been to the ER twice with major stomach pains to the point where it took large doses of Morphine to give him any relief. The second time was yesterday morning. The first time was about 8 or 9 months ago. They've run so many tests on him it's not funny. Ultrasound, Upper GI, Colonoscopy, CT Scan. Blood Work...etc... And all any doctor could tell us was that he had a Hiatal Hernia with Major Acid Reflux and IBS. Until a year ago I'd heard very little talk about IBS. I didn't realize there were so many people with it and how much it effected everyone's lives. Believe me, it doesn't only effect him that's for sure. I feel so helpless when he has his attacks. We've begun to change his diet. No more McDonald's or Burger King. His weakness is Chinese food but he's cut way back on that as well. I'm the researcher in the relationship so I've been searching the Internet high and low for more information on IBS. Now, I've been reading a lot about a book called "Eating For IBS" by Heather Van Vorous. What does everyone think about that book? Anyone have it? If so, does it help? Any advise anyone can give us would be greatly appreciated. Oh by the way, does anyone ever go into the chat room? If so, when? I've been in a few times but no one ever seems to be there. Also, if there is a more active Chat room that anyone knows of, please let me know. Message Boards are nice but some times Chat rooms are a big help too. They're more "real time" I guess. lol Anyways I'll stop rambling. Talk to you all later. - Dreamer


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Dreamer,First of all, let me commend you for supporting your boyfriend so wonderfully with his condition. Support can mean everything!! I thank God for my supportive husband every day. You are also very wise to do Research. The thing about IBS is that it varies so greatly from person to person and the triggers vary also. A lot of how we learn to cope with this illness is through research, trial and error. I don't know about that book, but I do agree that eating can make a huge difference with IBS. I suggest you and your honey keep a journal of what he eats each day and log any attacks. Pretty soon you will hopefully see a correlation between certain foods he eats and the attacks. Those then become NO-NO foods as I call them. ha! Yes it is so hard to part with foods that you love especially, but it sure beats a bad attack. For example I personally can't have anything with onions, red sauce, spicy, too much popcorn, too much caffeine etc. There are many triggers. I've never tried the chat room to be honest. Keep researching and tell your boyfriend he is blessed to have such a great Gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

